# Surprise, AZ - 3 yrs. F - Good W/Kids - Housebroken - On Craigslist



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I think she may actually be free as I saw her on the free section a couple hours ago, but it was flagged down as dogs aren't supposed to be posted on there, but please don't quote me on it!! Even if she's not free, these people sound reputable, I don't think they want anything more than a good home for her. She's pretty!

Female German Shepherd "Adopt Me"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

3 year old Female German Shepherd. She weighs 70 lbs and house broken. She is great with our two kids/todlers. She is full bred and needs a new home to a loving owner ASAP. If you are interesed in meeting Kita please give me a call at 623-853-3066 or email to [email protected]


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you do that so people could see the info without clicking on the link?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a doll - people just don't realize the dangers of posting a dog for free  ..........
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> Looks like a doll - people just don't realize the dangers of posting a dog for free  ..........
> ____________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...



True, true. But with all due respect, I got my Koda for free on Craigslist, and he's now getting the heartworm treatment that he needs. He's not neutered either! I guess if someone else got a hold of him, he could have gone to breeding and suffered through the heartworm, then died, but he made his way to my family, so he's going through treatment then getting neutered. Free can be dangerous, yes, but sometimes you get lucky and the dog goes to a loving family who will take care of them.


----------

